# AFI Information Session Video



## nycactor7467 (Nov 12, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I unfortunately had to miss the online Info Sesh for AFI this week due to work, so was wondering if anyone happened to record it and would be willing to share? Or at least, would anyone care to share any vital pieces of info they got from it?

Thanks so much!


----------

